# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  www.hwmn.gr

## barbounis

Pernontas grammh apo alles polhs tis ellados, skeytika, kai sto iraklio na dimiourgisoume, to Heraklion Wireless Metropolitan Network (Dhmioyrgia sylogou, AP, kai giati oxi mirasma internet, antalagh arxeiwn . Prosopika den diekdiko tipota, apla mia arxi prospa8w na kanw pistebwntas oti 8a bre8ei h katalhlh antapokrish. To http://www.hwmn.gr exei sxedon katoxiro8ei kai se ligo kairo pistebo na aneboun kapies selides gia perisoteres plirofories.
Pros to paron osoi 8eloun na boh8hsoun se auth thn prospa8eia, mporoun na er8oun se epikoinwnia mazi mou [email protected] .
Y.G Einai na blepeis tous a8hnaious gi ayto pou exoun ftiaksei kai na zhlebeis.

----------


## Vcore

Εμμμ Μήπως μιας και η κρήτη είναι ένα νησί να ξέρουμε εν αρχή τους στόχους μας?

http://www.cwmn.gr . Αυτό νομίζω πρέπει να είναι το Domain. 'Ετσι θα είμαστε όλη η κρήτη ένα ενιαίο Team. 'Ασχετα το αν θα βρεθεί πότε κανένας βοσκός σε κανα βουνό να βάλει καμία ΜΑΧRAD για να ενώσει νομούς.
Χεχεχε

Τα λέμος
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## barbounis

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, για πες μου τι ακριβώς παίζεται στα Χανιά.

----------


## Vcore

Δεν είμαι από χανιά. Από ανατολική κρήτη είμαι συγκεκριμένα Σητεία. Αλλά υπάρχει και activity στα χανιά από ότι ξέρω. Αν είναι κάλο είναι να κάνουμε ενιαίο Team.

Alores  :: 

p.s Να βρούμε και 4 βοσκούς ανα νομό για να ενωθούμε  ::

----------


## barbounis

ενιαίο Team? Ναι πάνω απο 2 είναι ομάδα χε χε χε.
Όσο για βοσκούς, μην ανησυχείς υπάρχουν πολοί και μέσα στις πολης δεν είναι μονο στα βουνά. Για πες μου σε τι κατάσταση είναι η Σητεία?

----------


## del_gr

Είμαστε και εμείς εδω κάτω (Ρέθυμνο) αν και υπαρχουν προβλήματα και δεν έχει στηθεί ακομα, μόνιμα, κάποιος κόμβος.  ::

----------


## Vcore

Υπάρχουν 6-7 ενδιαφερόμενοι στην Σητεία. Δυστυχός δεν γίνεται να σχοληθώ με όλους για να στήσουμε μηχανήματα διότι περιμένω τον εξοπλισμό μου ακόμα με ομαδική και θα πρέπει να πειραματιστό πάνω στα δικά μου και μετά να δώσω πληροφορίες.

Σαν αρχή θα μπούμε 3 άτομα μέσα και ο θεός βοηθός.

p.s Καλό είναι να υπάρχει όπως προανέφερα η υποδομή και μελλοντίκα βλέπουμε τρόπους σύνδεσης αναμεταξύ μας.

p.s και που είστε..... Σε κανα ψηλό βουνό άμα χώσουμε πολλά καλουδία σίγουρα πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούμε να ενώνουμε αποστάσεις 20 χιλιομέτρων ίσως...  ::

----------


## barbounis

1 απο τα ίδια και εδώ, σε λιγο καιρό θα υπάρξουν εξελιξεις, ενημέρωση θα λάβεις απο τιε σελίδες http://www.hwmn.gr, προς το παρον αναζητείτε που θα φιλοξενήσουμε τις σελίδες.

----------


## DungeonMaster

An den anevazete arxeia sto server gia download (den leo gia kana driver i kati tetio) tote tha sas kano ego to hosting (free fisika).
Apache
PHP
MySQL
Web mail
pop3,imap osa thete
K.t.l.


Ante sas stino kai ena foroum na min pedeveste  ::

----------


## barbounis

DungeonMaster είναι αρκετά αυτά που μας προσφέρεις, και νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε, φυσικά σ΄ ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Vcore

Ναι πολύ καλή προσφορά Dangeon Master σε ευχαριστούμε.

Μελλοντικά δε χταπόδις καλό είναι να γίνει και η σύσταση μιας επιτροπής με μέλη τα οποία θα είναι υπεύθυνα για την λειτουργία του Cwmn. Επίσεις σύσταση ενός ταμείου με μηνιαία συνδρομή για όλους όχι εξωφρενικά ποσά έτσι ώστε για σύνδεση των νομών να υπάρχει ταμείο που να μπορεί να αγοραστεί εξοπλισμός βαρβάτος τον οποίο θα μπορούν όλοι οι κρητικοί να απολαμβάνουν. 

Καλό είναι δε τα μέλη να είναι απο την ίδια πόλη διότι θα είναι πιο εύκολη η συζήτηση και η λύση προβλημάτων .

Αυτά προς το παρών.... το domain θα πρέπει να αλλάξει νομίζω. 'Οσο για την στέγαση δεν μπορούμε μια ζωή να είμαστε φιλοξενούμενοι στον φίλτατο Dungeon Master αλλά θα πρέπει να έχουμε και τα δικά μας εργαλεία..

Σας ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για την πολυλογία.
 ::

----------


## DungeonMaster

Stilte mou PM me to Domain pou thelete telika gia na to stiso.
An einai se ".gr" tha prepei na kanete tin katahorisei sto Hostmaster eseis, kai na valete tous name server pou tha sas stilo.
An einai se ".net" i ".com" tote mporo na to kano ego.

----------


## barbounis

Το site είναι έτοιμο και σας περιμένουμε να το επισκεφθείτε.
Τέλος να ευχαριστήσουμε τον DungeonMaster για την χορηγία που μας έκανε.

----------


## tsounakas

Γιωργο....Αντε να δουμε καμια ασπρη μερα κατω ρε
Εγω λελε σε λιγες μερες και ψινομαι να φαμε το ηρακλιο να βρουμε ταρατσες και ετσι....Ορεξη υπαρχη ακομη..!

----------


## ntheodor

Ενδεχεται να κατεβω Ηρακλειο γαι 1.5 χρονο και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καμια υποδομη για δικτυο

----------


## kinglyr

Στο Ηράκλειο υφίσταται ασύρματο δίκτυο?
Αν υπάρχει μπορεί να μας πει κάποιος τι ζώνη έχει (την HWMN), τι IP range χρησιμοποιούν και αν υπάρχει διασύνδεση μέσω VPN με AWMN?
Master DNS server για τη ζώνη υπάρχει? Admin για τον σερβερ?

Ρωτάω γιατί μπήκα και στο φόρουμ του δικτύου (http://www.hwmn.gr/forum) και δεν γράφει τίποτα...  ::  

Ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης.

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

----------


## klarabel

O Νίκος που πέρασε στο τμήμα Επιστήμης Υπολογιστών στο Πανεπιστήμιο Ηρακλείου, ενδιαφέρεται για το τι έχει γίνει σχετικά με την ανάπτυξη του Ασύρματου Δικτύου (ΗWMN), στην περιοχή ανεξάρτητα με το τι έχει κάνει ο Δήμος. Μπορεί να ενημερώσει κάποιος για το τι έχει γίνει στην περιοχή, και πιο συγκεκριμένα στην περιοχή της Λεωφ. Κνωσσού (Περτζετάκη), και αν υπάρχει και κάποιος κόμβος που να είναι συνδεδεμένος με το Πανεπιστήμιο τον τρέχοντα χρόνο.

Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων.

----------

